# Cant hold my excitement anymore!



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok so I am never good at keeping secrets anyway. Well I am makeing yet more changes to my horses, I am selling down to just the few minis for several reasons. But I think when I do build again, I might go more towards the ponys.

WEll this weekend I went to a show. Kind of excited as I think I might have 2 HOF on my boy, but am going to another show yet this year to Make sure and get enough points.

Anyway, I was off visiting around the barn. I was visiting with some friends. They have a gelding I have loved from the first time I met him last fall. I just couldnt stop looking and talking and finally I got my way. So I now have a new addition and am officially in the pony world. I am very excited to try something new, and am a feeling he is "one" of them horses if you know what I mean. I have a very weird bond with my gelding and my stallion. a bond that I know I could never sell them with out being totally heart broken. Well so far I am getting that same kind of bond with him and I have a feeling it will grow even more when I actually get to work with him.

Anyway, enough rambling. HEre is my new boy. I want to say a huge thank you to Tim and Renee at Claybury Training for letting me get him. Watch for him at Congress with Tim.

Please welcome........

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

*Royal Emporer Kuzco *


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh how exciting what a pretty boy!!! He sure is something....

I can't wait to enter the pony world...


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

He's beautiful, Ashley!!! Congrats



:



:



:


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2007)

congrats ashley and welcome to the wonderful world of ponies :bgrin what a handsome man! what class is he showing in Classic or ?


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the pony world! :aktion033: And be careful... I for one find them much more addicting than the minis :bgrin Have a great time with your new boy! He's beautiful.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the ROYAL PONY CLUB!!!!! I love my Royal pony, Kuzco looks gooooood!

Congrats :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Wow! What a striking boy. Congrats. And do be careful...Shetlands are indeed just like potato chips -- you can't have just one. They're worse than Jello and you know the old saying, "there's alway room for...one more Shetland!" heh heh. Good luck at Congress. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Ashley (Jul 10, 2007)

He is a yearling classic gelding, under


----------



## Russ (Jul 10, 2007)

I had the pleasure of meeting Ashley and her brand new pony at Winona this weekend. :aktion033: He is a awesome gelding....my favorite color of bay with chrome. :aktion033: This guy has the coolest personality.....such a presence even when he's just hanging out relaxing. He's really neat!



: Oh yeah....he has a bond with Ashley....we could tell. They will make a great team.

CONGRATULATIONS, wishing you many happy years together! :aktion033:


----------



## Belinda (Jul 10, 2007)

Ashley

Very nice gelding you will have tons of fun with him,, Congrats :aktion033: Russ did I meet you this weekend ?? If not wish you would have come up and introduced yourself



: First time I have made it up that way , and WOW !! What a nice place to have shows it was wonderful great place , The horses up there are really nice so made for great Competition :aktion033: Hope I get to come back sometime... Congrats to everyone that showed up there..


----------



## nootka (Jul 10, 2007)

:aktion033:

I finally got to see him and he's beautiful! No wonder you are excited.





Congratulations....

Liz M.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 11, 2007)

Congratulations he is beautiful. Welcome to the pony world.


----------



## ckmini (Jul 11, 2007)

I was wondering why you were walking around with him so much!!!!!

Congrats!!! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## crponies (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new boy! He is gorgeous! :aktion033:


----------



## Lewella (Jul 12, 2007)

I congratulated Ashley in person :bgrin And even introduced her to Kuzco's breeder.



:

You are going to have soooooooo much fun with him! But don't try to catch him in Liberty! LOL (1.5 minutes of running is not enough to satisfy Kuzco! LOL)


----------



## Ashley (Jul 15, 2007)

I am excited. I am hopeing to get up there this week to see him. But I have to get ready for the show this next weekend as well, so it will be a tight squeeze until I get moved. I will manage.

Ah.......I might get him ready for liberty you never know. I have a long process I know, but after I move he will only be half in hour away so can do alot more with him.


----------

